# Just a few questions about recurve bows.



## Derrick007 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, yesterday I got my first real recurve bow, (when I was little I had one of those "Lil' Sioux" recurves, but I don't think that counts ) and I have some questions. The bow is a PSE Impala, 50lb. Should I store it strung or not? Is there any specific maitnaince I need, and what specific kind of arrows should I use. Sorry if these are stupid questions, but i'm new to recuves, and fairly new to bows in general.

Thanks in advance, Derrick.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

If you are going to be shooting it every day you can keep it strung if you want. that being said i take the string off mine every time i am done shooting. that is the best idea IMO. you will need to keep the string waxed but other than that there isnt much you need to do. as for arrows you can use about anything. i shoot easton axis out of mine. you can shoot anything from hand made cedar arrows to the latest and greatest carbon. I like carbon becasue they are tough and dont bend so i can shoot them at anything. You will want to shoot feathers if you are shooting off the shelf. other than that you should be good to go. Its alot of fun. i jsut bought myself a new long bow yesterday 

mark


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

"I'd take the string off mine every time i am done shooting. that is the best idea."


----------

